# mojo marinade



## goat4444 (Feb 15, 2010)

i got some spanish mojo marinade ima try to put it on a boston but and spare ribs over night is this a good ideal?i was gona peal the membrain than marinade.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Feb 15, 2010)

I personally like mojo with high heat grilling better than smoking but im sure it wont be bad. There are different blends though, what you got in there?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 15, 2010)

Personally I think its a matter of personal tastes whether to marinade or not and what to marinade in.


----------



## daddycookin (Mar 4, 2010)

i buy pork loins and cut them into 1.25 inch thick chops and marinade them over night in mojo.then rub with some weber sweet and tangy dry rub and cook them on the grill talk abought some bad ass pork chops.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 4, 2010)

Now I have never used that mojo marinade but I have to say I look at it everytime I'm in the store. I'm really glad everything worked out but you know if theres no Qview here it didn't happen.


----------



## meatball (Mar 4, 2010)

I love mojo and have smoked meat that had been marinaded in it overnight and it holds up well to the smoke!! I personally prefer the "Badia" brand mojo, just has a ton of flavor. I've never tried it on ribs or a butt, but I've used it many times on pork chops and tenderloin and various cuts of beef. It's really good on beef that is going to be made into fajitas - mojo is my standard fajita marinade. Good luck and post some Qview.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 4, 2010)

I've used the mojo chipotle marinade and it was pretty good, not quite enough chipotle flavor for me but still not bad.
As for the membranes, depending on what you marinate them in and for how long you may not even need to worry about removing it because it can break down to the point where the membrane is pretty much not even there and completely vanishes when smoking.  Try removing the membrane after marinating, if it rips off it tiny pieces easily then you won't have to worry about it but if you can still grip and rip then remove it.


----------



## ron herbowy (Mar 4, 2010)

try    www.sureshotsids.com     and
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.co...sku=0023377712


----------



## cuclimber (Mar 5, 2010)

I had some pretty good mojo in the past. Usually do a higher heat though.  Never tried it smoked.  Might be good on some chicken too.


----------

